# to whom it may concern



## tomtom

Hello,

I would be very thankful if somebody should tanslate for me the phrase

to whom it may concern 

from english to italian!?


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				tomtom said:
			
		

> to whom it may concern


 
my draft try:

A chi vi possa essere interessato
A chi possa interessare
...

I guess it would be much better if you gave more context.

Uinni


----------



## AlxGrim

"To whom it may concern" usually translates "A chiunque di competenza", or "A chiunque sia interessato", or "A chiunque possa interessare".


----------



## radiation woman

I've always seen "A chi di dovere" as a translation of "To Whom it May Concern".


----------



## AlxGrim

Fair enough.. though it sounds somehow rude when inserted in a formal document. "A chi di dovere" conveys a slight negative sense, like "Ti sei comportato molto male. Riferiro' a chi di dovere", or "Questa e' un'ingiustizia, lo faro' presente a chi di dovere".


----------



## radiation woman

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> Fair enough.. though it sounds somehow rude when inserted in a formal document. "A chi di dovere" conveys a slight negative sense, like "Ti sei comportato molto male. Riferiro' a chi di dovere", or "Questa e' un'ingiustizia, lo faro' presente a chi di dovere".


 
Cavolo! Se e' cosi' ho offeso un sacco di gente    Spero che avranno capito che sono una straniera ignorante e non una straniera scortese!


----------



## andersxman

Come si puo tradurre quanto in oggetto in italiano?


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				andersxman said:
			
		

> Come si puo tradurre quanto in oggetto in italiano?


 
"A chi vi può/possa essere interessato".

A full sentence (with a context) would help to give you a more precise (in some cases, flawless!) translation, though.

Uinni


----------



## Elisa68

_A chi di interesse_

O se e' un ente

_All'ente interessato _

Edit: scusa Uinni. Bentornato!


----------



## Scriptamanent

A *CHI DI COMPETENZA*. Con la presente si conferma che il Sig .... si
è aggiudicato un contratto relativo all'esecuzione *di* uno studio *...*

*A chi di competenza is the proper expression. It is favoured by EU beaurocrats.*


----------



## Idioteque

Scriptamanent said:
			
		

> A *CHI DI COMPETENZA*. Con la presente si conferma che il Sig .... si
> è aggiudicato un contratto relativo all'esecuzione *di* uno studio *...*
> 
> *A chi di competenza is the proper expression. It is favoured by EU beaurocrats.*



Sorry, shouldn't it be b*u*reaucrats?


----------



## Scriptamanent

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Sorry, shouldn't it be b*u*reaucrats?


 
Perbacco, oggi è il secondo errore che faccio! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ho bisogno di una vacanza... Grazie della segnalazione.


----------



## Scriptamanent

Anzi, il terzo, I guess one can't drag icons.


----------



## Idioteque

Scriptamanent said:
			
		

> Perbacco, oggi è il secondo errore che faccio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho bisogno di una vacanza... Grazie della segnalazione.



Figurati... capita!


----------



## miettepatty

hi, how can I say "to whom it may concern" in italian? help plzz


----------



## Willi

"A chi può interessare" , but a little more context would help


----------



## miettepatty

grazie,  mi serve per una carta di raccomandazione...


----------



## miettepatty

carta = lettera , opps


----------



## Willi

Could you post the whole sentence, please? I think there are other ways you can translate it...


----------



## miettepatty

to whom it may concern

By means of this letter, we make certain that Miss blah blah bla has worked in this company since blah blah...


----------



## plabrocca

*To whom it may concern,* (with the comma) is a formula used to address a letter to an unknown or general recipient. Unforfunately, I don't know the Italian equivalent.

Pat


----------



## Willi

I've often read "a tutti gli interessati" but I' m not sure it is used in this case in italian. Maybe you could also write something like "Gentili/Egregi signori", but I'm afraid you'd better wait for other opinions


----------



## lsp

If you search (use advanced search, put "to whom it may concern" in quotes and select the Italian-English forum) you will find lots of discussion on this you might want to browse through for more ideas.


----------



## Yankee_inCA

AlxGrim said:


> Fair enough.. though it sounds somehow rude when inserted in a formal document. "A chi di dovere" conveys a slight negative sense, like "Ti sei comportato molto male. Riferiro' a chi di dovere", or "Questa e' un'ingiustizia, lo faro' presente a chi di dovere".



Same with English. It's like writing "Dear Bureaucrat." Better to use "Dear Sir or Madam" if you don't have a name. "To whom it may concern" is only for general purpose letters that might, say, go in someone's file for future use.


----------



## confusion

AlxGrim said:


> "To whom it may concern" usually translates "A chiunque di competenza", or "A chiunque sia interessato", or "A chiunque possa interessare".


 

Aggiungerei anche "a chi di competenza", ma magari sono fuori strada.


----------



## andersxman

A chi di competenza = to whom it might concern - at least I was sure this was the case...


----------



## papa3

Can anyone help translate this:

To whom it may concern:

My attempt: A chi esso puo` concernere


----------



## dylanG3893

Forse, "A chi potrebbe concernere".
Inoltre, perche usi 'esso' qui?? Molte persone mi dicono che 'esso' non si usa mai.


----------



## lsp

Tons of threads are available for this already, which you'll see if you search "To whom it may concern" in the Italian-English forum.


----------



## ponemga

What salutation would be equivalent to:
"To whom it may concern"
And is it always okay to end the letter with: 
"Distinti saluti"
Thank you!


----------



## neuromatico

I believe the equivalent _esordio_ is,
_A chi di interesse/di competenza._

If it's formal business correspondence, "Spettabile Ditta," may be more suitable.

In addition to "Distinti saluti", the _chiusura_ could be: 

_Cordialità._
_Cordiali saluti._
_Un cortese saluto._
_In attesa di un Suo gradito riscontro._
_Ringraziando per l'attenzione._

You might find this Canadian site, (which many Italian sites refer to), helpful.


----------



## ponemga

thank you so much, neuromatico! that's really helpful


----------



## AntonioDelMastro

Per me "a chi di competenza" va bene ma....state dicendo che esiste un altro thread su questo soggetto, ma non vedo nient'altro che questo.....

A parte della traduzione, una domanda più pertinente, secondo me, sarebbe se questo saluto fosse un'equivalente sostituzione per quello inglese....


----------



## loris.farini

una scelta traduttiva è "a chi di competenza"


----------



## punopoklonić

Le traduzioni proposte non sembrano errate, tuttavia credo che nel caso di una lettera motivazionale in italiano non si metta nulla, o al massimo "Gentili Signori...".


----------



## Giorgia X

Concordo con AlxGrim.  A chi di dovere  sounds quite moralistic and not the best way to captivate the sympathy of the person you're adressing your letter to.


----------

